# Sound



## philly33 (Apr 17, 2010)

Where can I find a simple, stressing simple, set of instructions for installing sound in a boxcar to use with a locomotive I've been told doesn't have space to install sound or DCC or anything else.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might want to describe what sounds you want, and what amount of money you want to spend for the sound unit itself, and if battery or track power. 

Almost all the manufacturers will provide you with connection schematics, but if you narrow down the question to specifically what you want, I'm sure we here can "make" the instructions for you from the manufacturer's literature and "a little help from your friends" 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't found an engine yet where you couldn't install a decoder and a speaker. What engine are you referring to?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He may want a trailing car for a reason... 

Greg


----------



## philly33 (Apr 17, 2010)

It is an LGB 2120D. Part of a starter set.


----------



## philly33 (Apr 17, 2010)

Whistle, engine chuff, pretty basic I suppose as I am a real newbie at this. Felt darn lucky that I got mine running on the first try outside. Best of all possible worlds would be to modify the 2120D for sound and remote control operation but was told by a local guy he couldn't get access to an area to install the card and wiring.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you asked this on LSC and got a web page on doing the install with a Zimo and a CT. Elektronik decoder (DCC). 

Axle who replied above could easily fit you out with what you want... in DC or DCC or both. No need to put in a box car unless you really want to. 

I like my sound coming from the locomotive, not a box car 40 feet behind it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Plenty of room in there for a sound system if lack of space is your only concern. If I recall, the boiler is mostly open; plenty of room for a Phoenix, Sierra, or Dallee sound board. You can put a reasonable speaker with a halfway decent enclosure in the cab without much effort as well. I got great sound out of a 1" speaker stuffed 1/3 into a 35mm film canister (so the speaker faced out the open end) on one of my old "spatially challenged" locos. Or you may find you don't need an enclosure, just a decent-sized speaker to produce good enough sound for your ears. Depends on what you're after. 

Installation instructions are more dependent on how the loco will be powered than where the board will be located. If it's straight DC (i.e., the power supply that came with the starter set), installation will be different than if you're running track or battery-powered command control systems. None will be difficult, though. 

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Philly66 - I went to delete one of your posts because it was duplicate to the one below it except for the last line, and I nuked the one below it by accident. My apologies. Feel free to repost the missing info. 

Later, 

K


----------



## philly33 (Apr 17, 2010)

No problem. BTW I live about 45 minutes from Orbisonia. Will be taking my three year old grandson for arise on the East Broad Top next weekend.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

We fit the ZIMO MX645 and a Visaton KP50WP in those engines for wonderful sound.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm using a 645 in several locos and am quite pleased with the results... just to reinforce the recommendation. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## philly33 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll see you in York!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And the MX645 fits between the weight and the cab for easier access than inside the boiler.


----------

